# Any Height Requirements?



## Bui (12 Mar 2005)

Hi. I'm currently intrested in joining the reserves this summer and have a little question.

Is there a minimum requirement on height? If there aren't, is height a big factor in the army?  I'm only about 165 cm tall.


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (13 Mar 2005)

CF's does not discriminate against height, if they did i would be screwed  being only 5'5 my self


----------



## Inch (13 Mar 2005)

*CDN*Blackhawk said:
			
		

> CF's does not discriminate against height, if they did i would be screwed  being only 5'5 my self



I wouldn't call it discrimination, but pilots are rejected if they're too short or too tall. I know that's not what was asked, but just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## beach_bum (13 Mar 2005)

The minimum height to get in used to be 5'2".  That was a couple of years ago though, so I'm not sure if that is still in effect.  Phone the recruiting centre for the up to date policy on height.


----------



## Big Foot (13 Mar 2005)

Bui, i personally know a few people here at RMC who are 5' or shorter. Its not much of a problem. Height really doesn't seem to matter.


----------



## TheBoomTimes (19 Dec 2005)

Ha... I am around 5'5... but with boots I am around  5'7   :warstory: I was wondering how it is like being short in the Cdn reserves?I might join up sometime in the future.

 Do you get teased or what not? I heard people saying that people around 5'5-5'7 have the best advantage on the field.... most sharpshooters or whomever usually have a harder time trying to target a smaller guy than a big tall guy. Also.... most Russian armor is designed for people no taller than 5'6, because they are small and efficient killing machines... like the T-72.


----------



## 3aXap (19 Dec 2005)

---------------------------------------
Also.... most Russian armor is designed for people no taller than 5'6, because they are small and efficient killing machines... like the T-72. 
---------------------------------------

 ;D ok.... any proof for that?


----------



## Sig_Des (19 Dec 2005)

TheBoomTimes said:
			
		

> Also.... most Russian armor is designed for people no taller than 5'6, because they are small and efficient killing machines... like the T-72.



And what would the size of Russian Armour have to do with being in the CF?

We have a guy in our unit who's pretty short, we call him the Hobbit, but no further than that.


----------



## TheBoomTimes (20 Dec 2005)

3aXap said:
			
		

> ---------------------------------------
> Also.... most Russian armor is designed for people no taller than 5'6, because they are small and efficient killing machines... like the T-72.
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> ;D ok.... any proof for that?



I was watching this greatest top 10 ever tanks on the Discovery Channel, and they were talking about that tank in particular. Since most Russian armor, from the T-55s onwards have very slight variation within design, it is safe to assume the cockpit is around the universal size of the t-72. 

Nonetheless, the person hosting the show, even went into the tank, very small and cramped, just like the current stryker. You see, if you compare most Russian armor, they are quite small, low silhouette, and therefore hard to take knock out in the field. The Russian engineers designed the t-72 in particular to be as small as possible, eliminating a crew member to load the turret, with a automatic loader. Thus the crew size is only 3, with 1 man at the turret, 1 gunner up top as AA, and 1 driver. Therefore with such a small turret, not just any person could fit   inside, it had to be a small person. Im comparison, the US M1 abrams created a turret to accommodate the average american at around 6 feet.


----------



## militarygirl (21 Dec 2005)

The only height restriction for the military if for Pilots.  The existing policy pertaining to the minimun height standard upon enrolment, 152cm, is being reviewed and your height will not effect your application.  Should a minimum height standard be required, it must be occupation specific.  But that being said, the requirement must be justified and well supported with regards to occupational requirements.

Though I will say that some of the gear, ie ruck sacks, are really much more comfortable if you are taller ot at least average height.  For those people on my courses over the years that have been shorter, they find that the ruck sack and even the boots, which are usually smaller the shorter you are, can be uncomfortable and rub in all the wrong places.  There were some women I knew who took a size 3 combat boot.  These had to be specially ordered.


----------



## midgetcop (10 Jan 2006)

If so, they would never have let me in at 5'2".


----------



## munky99999 (18 May 2006)

6' 5"
to tall? for pilot?

i dont expect so. but just asking.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (19 May 2006)

munky99999 said:
			
		

> 6' 5"
> to tall? for pilot?
> 
> i dont expect so. but just asking.



You will find out in Trenton. If you go to aircrew selection that is...


----------

